# woot my x-mas gift from my dad just got here



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i wonder what it is.........


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

It's floormats! Lol, I just read your post on 300ZX forums.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> It's floormats! Lol, I just read your post on 300ZX forums.


.......u suck :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Looking good, now get some new carpet. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Looking good, now get some new carpet. :thumbup:


yeah yeah i know


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

HAHAHA those look nice. very clean.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Can I have your dad? LOL.. Looks good


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> .......u suck :thumbup:


Lol, I know. I like them, though. I'd like to get some tan ones for my car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> Lol, I know. I like them, though. I'd like to get some tan ones for my car.


the only thing i dont like, is they are beefy as hell, about 1/4-1/2" thick


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

That just means they're really durable, right?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> That just means they're really durable, right?


they mess up my heel-toe and the clutch pedal hits the top part of the mat


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

In terms of length and width, do they fit pretty good, though?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> In terms of length and width, do they fit pretty good, though?


oh they fit awesome, they cover everytbit of carpet infront of the seats


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i wonder what it is.........


haha, my old job at a car shop was off of Batavia and Collins Ave

those are nice, i put them on my wish list


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> oh they fit awesome, they cover everytbit of carpet infront of the seats


Lol, good to hear, because I just found out today that I'm getting tan ones with the logo from my grandma for Christmas! :thumbup:


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> Lol, good to hear, because I just found out today that I'm getting tan ones with the logo from my grandma for Christmas! :thumbup:


Lol, and they just arrived today! Your'e right, they are really thick, but the stitching along the border is awesome!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> Lol, and they just arrived today! Your'e right, they are really thick, but the stitching along the border is awesome!


yeah it is, i'm just gonna use them for shows, there to pretty


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> yeah it is, i'm just gonna use them for shows, there to pretty


That's a good idea...but I really like them! I wanna show them off to my friends!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> That's a good idea...but I really like them! I wanna show them off to my friends!


mine are sitting in a clean spot on my garage floor being 'showed off'


----------



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

aww damn. I thought they were VORTECH BALL BEARING TWIN TURBOS...
and i really wish they were. It's cool though. I just wish they were a performance part. lol.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

shift_redline said:


> aww damn. I thought they were VORTECH BALL BEARING TWIN TURBOS...
> and i really wish they were. It's cool though. I just wish they were a performance part. lol.


why would i put twin turbos on my Z31?


----------

